# Was it some kind of Bacopa and Ludwigia?



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)

Collected in a marsh, and those i suspect to be Bacopas were submerged, the leaves are very small, less than 1 cm.



























Macro of flower:




































While the alleged Ludwigias, growing in margin.
Ludwigia 1:



























Ludwigia 2 (i do not know if this is really a Ludwigia, but it also was growing at the margin, is suspect.):


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, _Bacopa_. Where in Brazil? Likely _B. monnieroides_. See here (note specimens say white flowers):
http://fm2.fieldmuseum.org/vrrc/max/SCRO-baco-monn-1937313.jpg
http://fm2.fieldmuseum.org/vrrc/max/SCRO-baco-rana-bra-1918154.jpg
http://fm2.fieldmuseum.org/vrrc/max/SCRO-baco-monn-bra-877832.jpg
Can't be sure though without a specimen in hand.

The other does look like a _Ludwigia_, but without even flowers, there's not much to go on.

Let us know how the _Bacopa_ does!


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

The Bacopa looks like the one I bought just today: Bacopa caroliniana. Pointy leaves, as compared to the monnieri which has rounded leaves. Both have white flowers. But please dont take my word for it. I'm still a newbie and still has a lot to learn.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_B. caroliniana_ does not have white flowers. It also doesn't grow in Brazil.


----------



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello!
Thank you!! I am very happy to know that it is even a _Bacopa_, since here in Brazil this plant is very expensive... It was collected in the state of São Paulo, more precisely in the city of "Mesópolis". I appreciate the answers, but will this plant can be submerged? I would like to use it in my layout.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I have never tried a _Bacopa_ that did not grow submerged, so I think yours should. As far as I know, nobody has ever tried that species. You will have to report back.


----------

